# Relabeling..is it necessary to include where the shirt was decorated?



## belle (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello, 
I've been trying to make sure that I'm complying with the FTC regulations regarding relabeling, however I'm finding it a bit confusing. I read through some of the posts on the forum & noticed that someone said they were including on the label "where it was decorated, in addition to "where it was made" and I'm wondering if this is necessary? I'm having my designs screen printed on AA organic tees & plan to have the care info screen printed inside the t-shirt. I'm also wondering regarding care info if its necessary to use the symbols in addition to written care instructions, as I've noticed that some of the meanings of the symbols are lengthy. I'm feeling a bit frustrated & the FTC doesn't answer questions regarding the guidelines that they post on their website. Any insight would be greatly appreciated, as this is my first time doing any of this!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No, it is not necessary to put where the garment was decorated.

Someone may have been doing that because the garment was made in a country outside of the US, but they wanted to let people know that it was "at least" decorated in the US.

But, no, it's not necessary.


----------

